# Shipping Containers



## Rag and Bone (Oct 30, 2008)

Has anyone dealt with obtaining empty shipping containers? (something universal that can go by road or rail...)


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 30, 2008)

I own three of them. Two 20' aluminum, one 40' steel. 

Questions?

Harold


----------



## Rag and Bone (Oct 30, 2008)

What did you pay for them?


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 30, 2008)

I have seen them on Ebay and govliquidation.com when a friend was
looking for one. Here is a link to the current government auctions;

http://web.govliquidation.com/auction/endecaSearch?Ntt=shipping%20container&Ntk=P_Lot_Title&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Nty=1&Ns=Lot%20Number|0&words=shipping%20container&cmd=keyword

Finding one local would work out best.
Jim


----------



## Lou (Oct 30, 2008)

Friend of mine just got a large 40' foot COR-TEN container for about 4 grand delivered.


Lou


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 30, 2008)

Lou said:


> Friend of mine just got a large 40' foot COR-TEN container for about 4 grand delivered.


Ouch! 

I paid about $2,000 for mine, with delivery cost being $75. It's wise to buy them locally if possible. They can deliver them with a light weight trailer made for the purpose, which includes a winch that can pull one on or off the trailer. 

I paid about $1,800 each for the 20' aluminum containers. Same delivery charge. They now reside on a common foundation and form a storage unit for my tractor and fork lift. I have built a permanent roof on them, so they look very much like a small garage. I expect that I'll eventually side them, too. They make an excellent storage unit, although without the roof and some insulation, they are unbearable in the sun. 

Do bear in mind, my containers were purchased back in the early 90's. 

Anyone interested in buying one should check their yellow pages for a local supplier. Having one shipped would certainly raise the price. 

Harold


----------

